# Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ



## Rocketeer67 (4. April 2018)

*Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Meine erste Custom WAKÜ möchte ich gerne mit Hardtubing aufbauen. Nachdem ich einige Beiträge über Wasserschäden / Undichtheiten gelesen habe bin ich da aber doch schon wieder am zweifeln.   Habt ihr da Empfehlungen, welche Fittings und Pumpen / AGB für eine 16/10 empfehlenswert sind und wo man vllt. lieber die Finger von lassen sollte ? Ich finden den EK-WB Konfigurator sehr praktisch, andereseits sollen die Fittings nicht so gut sein ?

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Wartungsmaßnahmen aus ? Ich möchte die Kühlung Alu-frei aufbauen. Gibt es empfehlenswerte Wechselzyklen für das Wasser ? Dort wollte ich eigentlich die Farbzusätze von EK-WB verwenden ...


----------



## v3nom (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Wenn du es wartungsfrei haben willst dann wäre EK ZMT Schlauch und klare Flüssigkeit etwas.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Bei mir habe ich Monsoon Anschraubtülle verwendet die auch sehr gut zu verbauen und sehr gut aussehen.
Von EK hatte ich mal zwei Anschraubtülle verbaut, da ich damals auf die schnelle nicht an Monsoon dran kam und keine Lust hatte wegen zwei Anschraubtüllen extra Versandkosten nochmals zu bezahlen.
Habe die Erfahrung gemacht das sich die Anschraubtüllen von EK auch sehr leicht und gut verbauen lassen und der Schlauch dicht und fest ist.

Von EK habe ich nur gelesen das die Fittings für Hardtubing nicht so gut sein sollen.
Was der Undichtigkeit angeht besuche mal dieses Thema: [Sammelthread] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...


----------



## Ryle (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Farbzusatz und Wartungfsfrei funktioniert auf Dauer nicht. Überhaupt sollte man das Wasser einmal alle 1-2 Jahre wechseln da du immer mal Ablagerungen durch Reibung, eventuell Schlauchweichmacher oder Schmutz in Radiatoren in den Loop bekommst. Bei Farbzusätzen wird das durch Flockierung und Ablagerungen durch die Thermik noch verstärkt und schmoddert dir mit der Zeit feinere Strukturen innerhalb der Kühler zu. EKWB Farbzusätze kann ich grundsätzlich nicht empfehlen. Gerade starke Farben wie rot, bekommst du extrem schlecht wieder aus Radiatoren gespült wenn du mal wechseln oder auch was verkaufen willst.  Ich würde kontrastarme Farben wie hellblau nutzen oder bei farblosem Innovatek Protect bleiben bzw. auf farbige Schläuche/Hardtubes setzen.

Prinzipiell spricht nichts gegen Hardtubing sofern du das Teil nicht andauernd mobil bewegen musst. Als Anfänger würde ich auch eher zu PETG raten. Acryl ist empfindlicher, schwieriger zu verarbeiten. 16/10 wäre auch etwas zu dickwandig und überhaupt wirkt 16/10 bei Hardtubes recht globig und auch schwer zu biegen bei engen Radien. Bei Schläuchen ist 16/10 ok, bei Hardtubes würde ich eher 13/10 oder, wenn es sein muss, 16/13 oder 16/12 nutzen.


----------



## mda31 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne muss man auch neu erworbene Radiatoren spülen um Produktionsreste zu entfernen. Zumindest bei Netz-Radiatoren.

Generell bin ich auch der Meinung das eine WaKü nie komplett wartungsfrei betrieben werden kann. Allerdings kann man die Zyklen mit entsprechender Produktwahl gut strecken so das man eigentlich synchron zu Komponenten-Wechsel-Zeiten die Wartung gleich mit erledigen kann.

Ich fahre jetzt die WaKü ca. 2 Jahre ohne Wartung mit Primochill AF LRT und destilliertem Wasser + G48 (1:12,5). Sichtprüfungen im AGB zeigen keinen Schmodder oder ähnlich und an den Temperaturen hat sich bis dato auch nichts geändert.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Danke für eure Tipps!  Da ich beim Thema WAKÜ ein blutiger Anfänger bin hilft mir jeder Ratschlag weiter. 
Hardtubing soll es wegen der schönen Ansicht werden. 16er Rohre wegen des Durchflusses. Selbstverständlich ist 16/10 für Hardtubes Schwachsinn, sorry habe die Schlauchmaße genommen.

 Die Farbe MUSS grün sein ... ( Auf Wunsch meines Sohnemanns, für den ich das Teil fertigen darf ) 
Auf jeden Fall habe ich mir einen Ablaßhahn fest mit eingeplant.

Wenn nun die Farbzusätze von EK nicht zu empfehlen sind, welche nehme ich dann am besten ? Die Produkte von Mayhem würde ich mal ausschließen. Dort habe ich schon einiges über unschöne Ablagerungen gelesen. Nach den restlichen bisher geplanten Komponenten sollte ich alufrei verwenden.

Die Kühlflüssigkeit muss alu-/metallfrei sein, sonst habe ich sicher durch die elektrolytische Wirkung nicht so sehr lange Freude am Kühlkreislauf. 

Habt ihr vielleicht auch noch ein paar Hinweise für richtig gute Fittinge für Hardtubes ? Ich investiere lieber jetzt ein paar Euro mehr als dann die Reperatur des Wasserschadens zu bezahlen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Bei mir kommt seit einem Jahr schon _ aqua computer Double Protect Ultra_ in Gelb im Einsatz.
Sieht nach einem Jahr immer noch sehr gut aus und an Durchfluss und Temperaturen hat sich noch nichts geändert.

Gibt es auch in anderen Farben.
Zum Beispiel:  aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l - green

Falls es ein durchsichtiger Schlauch sein sollte dann lieber  Mayhems Ultra Clear oder PrimoChill Schlauch.
Bei mir habe Mayhems Ultra Clear verbaut womit ich sehr zufrieden bin.

Durchsichtige Schläuche enthalten immer Weichmacher, aber diese zwei haben wenig davon.
Ansonsten halt der EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch, der ist frei von Weichmacher.

Nutze als Schlauch 16/10er.
Hardtubes sieht natürlich noch besser aus, ist aber zum einem kostspieliger und zum anderem auch schwerer zu verbauten.
Würde ich auf Hardtubes umbauen würde ich mir 12/10 verbauen.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Jupp, schönes giftiges Grün!  Das passt.

Wie gesagt, Schlauch darf ich nicht verwenden ...  Es muss Hardtubing sein.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Hatte vor kurzem mal als Beispiel was zusammen gestellt sollte ich auf Hardtubing umbauen wollen.

*Mein Warenkorb bei Caseking:*


 1 x Bitspower Hard Tube Silicone Bending für ID 10mm - 1m = *3,90 €* 
 5 x Bitspower Multi-Link Adapter 90 Grad G1/4" 12mm AD - drehbar, shiny silver = *17,90 €* 
 10 x Bitspower Multi-Link Adapter 90 Grad für 2x 12mm AD - shiny silver = *13,90 €* 
 5 x Bitspower Multi-Link Adapter G1/4 Zoll 12mm AD - shiny silver = *6,90 €* 
 5 x Bitspower None Chamfer PETG Link Tube 12/10mm, 100cm - transparent = *4,90 €* 
 1 x Bitspower Metal Tubing Cutter Schneidewerkzeug = *6,90 €*
 1 x XSPC Entgrat-/Senk-Werkzeug für Hard-Tubes = *3,90 €* 
*Summe: 308,19 €
* (incl. Versand 5,99 €)

Wobei ich jetzt 10 Winkel mit dabei habe um nicht selber biegen zu müssen.
Fallen diese weg würde ich etwa 139 Euro weniger ausgeben.

Hier sind noch günstige Barrow Hardtube Fitting: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50312


----------



## mda31 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Biegen für Anfänger:
[Guide] Biege-How-To für Acryl- und PETG-Rohre

Barrow Anschlüsse liest man in letzter Zeit häufiger.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

In meinem Beispiel hätte ich auch ein Silikon Schlauch mit dabei, da ich ein Heißföhn da hätte.
Im Keller habe ich genug Holz um mir biege Vorrichtung zu bauen.

Momentan plane ich aber nicht auf Hardtube umzusteigen, denn sollten die Preise der Grafikkarten fallen ich gerne noch auf eine 1080 Ti umsteigen möchte.
GGf. dann noch auf ein I7 8700K.

Daher bleibt bei mir noch alles wie es ist.


----------



## Rocketeer67 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

"Barrow Anschlüsse liest man in letzter Zeit häufiger."

ok, im positiven Sinn ? Was sind denn die Vorteile gegenüber "herkömmlichen" Fittings ?


----------



## Rocketeer67 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

@IICARUS: meinst du es lohnt sich wirklich von I7-6700K auf I7-8700K umzusteigen ? Den 6700K habe ich selbst und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich würde da eher warten, bis sich Ende des Jahres mit neuen CPU's für 2066 etwas tut.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Nein... ich komme noch sehr gut damit aus... es reizt halt immer was neues haben zu müssen.
Jedoch ist mir nicht bekannt wie die CPU mit einer 1080Ti zurecht kommt und sollte hier meine CPU Limitieren wäre ich bereit darauf aufzurüsten.
Daher würde ich zunächst nur die Grafikkarte aufrüsten und dann versuchen auf eine höhere Auflösung als FullHD zu kommen.

Vielleicht sogar auf 4K Monitor.

Nur alles kostet sehr viel und normal komme ich mit FullHD sehr gut aus, so dass ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich soviel Geld ausgeben soll/möchte.
Steht daher noch in den Sternen und ist sehr davon abhängig wie sich die Preise der Grafikkarten entwickeln werden.

Momentan ist es eher nur ein Wunschdenken...


----------



## mda31 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Werden häufig empfohlen. Ich bin nicht bewandert was Anschlüsse für Rohre angeht. Bin auf Schlauch und werde wohl auch auf absehbare Zeit dabei bleiben.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2018)

*AW: Lebensdauer, Wartung WAKÜ*

Meine Schläuche sehen nach einem Jahr noch sehr gut aus, ich bin mit Schlauch auch sehr zufrieden und der lässt sich auch ggf. schnell austauschen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

